# Happy 1st Birthday Kashi! **sickeningly cute pics**



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't believe that I've had Kashi for almost a whole year! To be honest, time's flown by so fast. I had a look at Kashi's baby pictures, and my has he grown!

From when I first got Kashi, I can definitely say that we have become much closer. After one year together, he sometimes will even ask for affection by nuzzling into my arm and running to my feet/lap if I put him down on the floor/bed. It's so rewarding when I glimpses of such affection behind his silly grumpy personality!

After being with him for a year, I cannot imagine not falling asleep to the *crunch* *crunch* *crunch* of his loud kibble eating, or waking up from a bad nightmare and having the soft pitter-patter of his feet against his wheel to make me realize I'm at home, safe and sound. In short, I just can't imagine my life without him.

Thank you Kashi, for always being there for me.

And thank you, HHC for the same, and for helping me keep Kashi safe and happy <3


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

D'awww. Absolutely adorable.  

I wish Titus wasn't so camera shy. :|


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! beyond. adorable.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Aww Kashi. Happy Birthday!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It would be impossible to decide which one is cutest! Happy Birthday Kashi!!!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

AW!!! SO CUTE! Fuzzie will be two coming this may! maybe she'll let me take pictures of her in a hat.. not likely though she'll just think the paper is after her and yell "GET TO THA CHOPPA"


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KASHI!!!!!!!

What a beautiful birthday boy! He's so adorable!

(By the way, what camera do you have? If I'm guessing, it's a dslr? Canon 5D? I could be completely off though...)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone ^_^



pooka dotted said:


> AW!!! SO CUTE! Fuzzie will be two coming this may! maybe she'll let me take pictures of her in a hat.. not likely though she'll just think the paper is after her and yell "GET TO THA CHOPPA"


LOLOL Your hedgie sounds like one tough cookie :lol:

I bribed Kashi with mealies and kibbles to take these photos  I still couldn't keep him still for very long (and he's pretty lazy when I take him out for bonding sessions)



ReginasMommy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KASHI!!!!!!!
> 
> What a beautiful birthday boy! He's so adorable!
> 
> (By the way, what camera do you have? If I'm guessing, it's a dslr? Canon 5D? I could be completely off though...)


I have the Canon EOS 400D which is basically the Rebel (just the older version)


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

Not only is your hedgehog adorable, but I have to add that what you wrote was super adorable too! 
I imagined it as I read it, and it was so endearing! I'm very glad to have read this, and seen your loving birthday pictures. 
I look forward to hearing the crunching and wheel-running of my own hedgie someday!

Happy Birthday, Kashi!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many great BD pics!!  Happy Birthday Kashi!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwww, what adorable pictures, but then how could they not be with such an adorable subject.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kashi! What a little ham! He is too cute!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Love it!!! It even looks like he is reading it! Happy Birthday Kashi!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow!! Happy Birthday Kashi!! 
I love the fifth picture of the birthday boy with the party hat on!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awwww, what a sweet post! Kashi is obviously very well-loved. 

And I just love the party hat pics! So cute!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kashi!! That is definately cute and adorable beyond expression  He looks to really be reading his little card. I remember when you had first got him and its very hard to believe its been a year. To Health and continued Happiness Kashi!


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

happy birthday kashi!!! <3 <3 <3 

from,
suki and eshi


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

So so so cute! Wow! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Adorable! I have to ask, where did you get a hedgie-sized hat? Or did you make it? lol


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

those pics are great! Happy birthday Kashi!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone ^_^



leopardhedgehog said:


> Adorable! I have to ask, where did you get a hedgie-sized hat? Or did you make it? lol


I made it out of construction paper :lol:


----------



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness, he's so precious! Wonderful photos. You are quite the photographer.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

What a sweetie! I like the one with Kashi "reading" the card!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy belated Kashi. Looks like you had a pretty awesome birthday!


----------

